# 2009 Si Sedan Full System Install



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Gentlemen,

This last week I began my third install in two years. This time the car is an '09Civic Si Sedan. I love the car and couldn't wait more than a month of new ownership to get started. Previous cars were 1990 Lexus LS 400, then an 2002 Infiniti Q45. Woof, I've given away a lot of labor when I sold those cars with sound deadening applied, but I kept the stereo equipmnet. Each time the system gets a little more refined.

Here's what I've got for the Si:

Alpine iXA-W404 with IMPRINT, Bluetooth, HD Radio, runs iPod and 12disc changer too.

Audio Control DQS Six Channel 1/3 Octave EQ with remote controller

JL Audio 300/4 Main Amp

JL Audio 500/1 Sub Amp

DLS Iridium 6.3i 3-way front speakers

DLS UP5 2-way rear speakers

JL Audio Stealth Sub w/10W6 Woofer

A lot of MonsterCable signal and speaker cable

A lot of Second Skin Damplifier Pro, Luxury Liner Pro, and Overkill 



I'll post pics and commentary as the system progresses.

Thanks,

Alberto


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*Here's some pics*

Begin install with weight of car stock at 1385mi, 2920lbs(weighed at local refuse scale).


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*Getting into it with Damplifier Pro*

Trunk, left rear wheel well, and quarter panel getting the treatment.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Those are nice cars...I considered one along w/the TL before the Max....enjoy the new build...

Jeremy


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

woo hoo, that 404 just came out. looks fun. I would go cheaper on the rear speakers, or none unless you car about having people in the back. If you want the trunk to "pop" open still, dont deaden the trunk lid too much, only 1 layer of damplifier pro and mine just pops and sits there, I have to manually lift it...pretty small thing but I miss the swing open feature.

Thats pretty awesome how you weighed the car... Im tuned in.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I will probably skip the rear speakers. On the '02 Q45, the best soundstage was with the rears turned all the way off. 

I'm thinking of using the Imprint as x-over, use the head unit amp to run the tweeters, the 300/4 to run the midrange and midbass, and the 500/1 for the sub. I can control time delay, output vol, and frequency for the six channels this way.

Ideas, reccomendations are welcome.

Thanks,

Alberto


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

where do you plan on installing everything?


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

the imprint wont xover your tweets....I couldnt get the imprint to do 3-way. If you plan on using the imprint, it would work with the passive xovers with your components. If soundstage is important...def dont do rear speakers. Best way this was ever explained to me was; "whens the last time you were at a concert and they had speakers behind you?"

Also imprint will set xovers that are wrong. I looked at the file one time and imprint set my mids xover at 40....leaving a total of 10 hz to be played by the sub. Imprint takes a lot of redoing and figuring out how to "trick" it to get what you want but you are also doing like I am gonna do...use imprint for initial settings and another eq to get it perfect. Imprint does 1 thing for me really well and that is setting my stage height and centering the vocals really well.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

suuuuuubscribed. 

I'll be interested as well in your install (07 Si Sedan). 3-way DLS's up front.. Interesting. Where you gonna put 'em? The little front window bays are an easy target for the tweet/mid as per bikinpunk's cool install, and I think one other guy did one.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

ibanzil said:


> If you want the trunk to "pop" open still, dont deaden the trunk lid too much, only 1 layer of damplifier pro and mine just pops and sits there, I have to manually lift it...pretty small thing but I miss the swing open feature.


 beware of slopes and wind after you deaden the lid....getting guillotinned by the lid,when diggin through the trunk,sux baaad.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas and advice, everybody.

To answer a few questions: 

I plan to mount the amps, EQ, and CD-changer on the underside of the rear deck. Amps on one side with stacked rack. The changer and EQ on the other. I might be fitting the HD-radio and Bluetooth modules there as well. 

I've read and studied the owner manual for the IXA-W404 on use of the IMPRINT. If I set the x-over to 3-way, I can select the HP frequency for the High ch(TW, >5500Hz) then to DQS EQ to HU for amp to tweeters. Then HP and LP for the Mid ch(>70Hz-5500Hz<) then to DQS EQ to 2ch input to JL 300/4. The 300/4 can be set to run 4ch with front HP >400Hz to the mids, and LP <400Hz for the Mid-Bass. I can select x-over slopes on the IMPRINT and the JL amps. The sub channel will be 20-70Hz and will allow separate volume control at the head unit.

The midrange will be mounted next(10 o'clock L, 2 o'clock R) to the stock mid-bass location in the doors. I will have custom baffles made that direct the drivers up and back towards the front seats. The woofer may use the door as an enclosure, or I may have some built. That depends on space and cost. The mids come with a tuned enclosure, so they just have to be mounted to the doors. I'd like to have the tweeters mounted in some pods in the little side sail window area just behind the A-pillar.

The time-delay adjust will let me control the tweets and mid/mid-bass for the different distances for the four channels. The sub will have time control too, but I don't know how important this is.

That's all for now. 

Alberto

PS- Look how much fun I had this weekend! The pic is the left quarter panel with one layer, and the wheel well with two. I'm working on the finishing right side today.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

do you have the 404 yet? If you do, can you post some pics...havnt seen one besides alpines pictures.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

I have not bought the W404 yet. I've read reviews from CES, and looked at the Alpine product and Crutchfield sites.

I think I like it most because it works like, but a lot better than, my '07 IXA-001. Of course the imprint option will be a sweet new feature giving up to 4V pre-amp outs, x-over, and time delay. I like the controller knob and buttons and it's $500 less than a IVA-w505.

As far as the project goes, I finished the trunk lid yesterday. Holy crap, it's very heavy! Stays in up position, and unlocks with stock spring, but takes some serious muscle to get up and close lightly. Next are the rear doors.

Here's some more shots. I also did a nice little mod to finish the trim as should have come from the factory.

Alberto


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

At least the trunk lid shouldn't rattle now.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Is that a factory piece that's available for the sedan?

Looks great.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I think I remember the dealer saying it was a part for the '06 or '07 LX. I saw one on a Hybrid, but the stock Si's I looked at before purchase had no trim panel on the lid.

Here's the part number and pic below. There are hinge cover peices too, all held in place by push pins. Makes it nicer looking when accessing the trunk.

Hope that helps.

Alberto


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like it's only for the sedan. 

It looks so much better with it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

believe you're right, capn
Trunk Liner/Cover? - 8th Generation Honda Civic Forum


----------



## Duce2k (Mar 18, 2008)

My "07 Si sedan came with the trim, strange that yours didn't. Looking good btw.


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*Progress...*

Made it to the LR door this last weekend. Here's layer one of Damp Pro. I think I can't resist and will do a second layer on the nice flat outer skin panel. Then it's Lux Pro, like on the trunk lid.

Ideas and Questions:

I'm debating equipment choice for head unit, thinking the W505's cool 7" touch screen with dvd/cd ability in the car and navi may be worth the extra $$$ over the W404.

On the front tweets; how much power is needed? Do I need a dedicated amp? What would you recommend?

Thanks,

Alberto


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

imo, the 404 looks hideous. I'd go with the 505. I owned it... great headunit in the alpine realm. 

Though, I don't really like that alpine makes you have all the add-ons for BT, xm, etc. I did really think the 505 aesthetically was a nice looking unit.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, Bikini, it was your review that got me thinking about the 505. Did you use the navi, did you need the external sat antenna, or was the internal one of the NVE-P1 enough, most of the time?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

have been told that the p1 is garbage so I never bought it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the P1 with the 505. After having it, I would never go back to the blackbird for sure.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I love the P1 with the 505. After having it, I would never go back to the blackbird for sure.


Where were you when I almost bought mine!?


Not disagreeing. Just sharing what I was told by someone I really trust on this board when I was about to purchase it, and who happens to be a friend of yours, Jim.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Big Red,

Does the Bluetooth work well? One offset in price w/ the 505 is that I won't have to buy the 400BT unit by Alpine/Parrot?

Any other experiences with the P1? Do you have the external antenna? If it works without it, I'd rather not have it mounted on the outside of my car.

Thanks,

Alberto


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a five day break from work this weekend, so just finished SS DP on RR door. Now I'm taking the interior out so I can lay down material under driver's seat then put it back and finish the rest at a sensible pace. Optimistically, I'm guessing 1/4 done so far. Here's some pics of Damplifier Pro, two layers, on RR door.

You'all have a good one.

Alberto


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the blackbird is the 2nd worst pos alpine componenet i ever bought...i am on my 3rd replacement unit. 
very nice damplifier work,man


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Begs the question:

What was the first worst pos Alpine component?


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

> Does the Bluetooth work well? One offset in price w/ the 505 is that I won't have to buy the 400BT unit by Alpine/Parrot?
> 
> Any other experiences with the P1? Do you have the external antenna? If it works without it, I'd rather not have it mounted on the outside of my car.


It seems the P1 is limited to the phones that it is compatible with (according to Alpines site), where as the 400bt has a MUCH larger list. I use Alltel, and the P1 is not compatible with any of their phones (again, according to Alpine site), but the 400bt does list a few.

As far as the external antenna goes, I use it, but have it mounted just under the edge of the hood closest to the windshield (actually right under the drivers side wiper). It's hidden, out of the way of the defroster vents, was easy to run into the cabin, and it works. Much better IMO than mounting on the roof. I just used 3M exterior foam mounting tape.

The navigation is ok. I think it could be much better, but then again, it is much better than some factory nav systems I've used.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Albikes said:


> Begs the question:
> 
> What was the first worst pos Alpine component?


 my type r sub


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the nice reviews, you guys. 

Holy God! I have a lot more work to do. 

Got the rear seat and deck out this afternoon. Took out the stock speakers and free-air sub-woofer. I'm going to damp the rear deck, both cabin and trunk sides. 

Should I leave stock mount holes open, or close them off as you would on a door panel? I don't know if it would be worth letting trunk/exhaust noise in to the cabin in exchange for possibly better sound from a stealth trunk mount sub-woofer. Let me know what you guys have done and what works best.

Here's the area I'm talking about:

Thanks, 

Alberto


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

I Like what you've done with the trunk fabric/trim, whatever you wanna call it.
It looks factory. Amazing.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*I Feel Like Something Is Missing In My LIfe...*

He he.

Well, it will be back. And it is Good Tunes. Woof! Taking the car apart in 100F temps is hard work. For a one hour break I went to a local IASCA competition in Santa Rosa, CA. Wow! There are some crzy mo-fo's out there. I thought I was nutz, but I see I'm OK now.

Here's some more pics:

Alberto


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Albikes said:


> Thanks for the nice reviews, you guys.
> 
> Holy God! I have a lot more work to do.
> 
> ...


from my experience, sealing up the rear deck,creates a noticable drop in road noise,entering the cabin but i dont know how it will attenuate the sound comming from the sub[i had parcel shelf speakers when i ran a sub box].also if i were you i'd line the plastic parcel shelf cover with deadner. it is a major source of rattles.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Been working on the roof of the car. Making sure not to foul the sunroof mechanism. I think it's just right. Now moving on to the passenger footwell/firewall area, removing the stock carpet pad/deadener for the damplifier and luxury liner pro. I also see where to access the door harness for speaker wire to mid and midbass.

Electronics arrive this week!

Alberto


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

keep those updates coming. Good looking on the headliner deadening! I was too timmid to attack that but hats off to you. BTW....I just popped the plastic off in the engine bay to the sides by the fender and, you can get some decent reach to put to deadener on the inner side of the front fenders that way.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nice work on deadening the roof.....i am glad i dont have to deal with the sunroof


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG, PITA! Removing the firewall/front wheelwell mat is HARD!

Here's what I did.

Alberto


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh that looks like real fun.. NOT.
As I know in my Si Sedan, I'm betting that area will probably yeild the most potential improvement, being right infront of the Si headers.

Loud dadgum 2L, isn't it? Just imagine with some slick race-headers what the thing would sound like... Nice I guess, except when you wanted to hear your tunes.

Nice work so far... Hey if you have any pics anywhere near the power am/fm antenna and where it attaches to the glass I'd love to see it, to verify which lines are antenna vs defroster. I pulled an ignorant stunt, going with regular Llumar ATR (I think it's called) as the standard stuff used by the tint guy.. Having no idea it would totally screw my radio reception.. Metallic tint grounds the radio signal through the defrost.. killing reception. I'm not brave enough to take a razor to it yet to try to decouple the two but if I had better pics of it, maybe I can get brave.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll get a picture of that for you a little later today. I've looked at the amplified antenna unit at the right c-pillar and the leads to the rear window. Hopefully the pic will allow you to fix your problem. I had my windows done. I think it was 20%ATR and I noticed no difference in the the reception. Hmm? But, I rarely listen to the radio up here in the sticks anyway.

Race header! I want one! Don't you? I don't think the header would make more noise, but no cat and a coffee can exhaust would be VERY loud. I'm thinking about new Hondata Flash Pro, I/H/stoc exhaust. I little more mid-range torque, lower iVTEC, and fix the rev hang are my goals.

Alberto


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the antenna amp and c-pillar area. Hope this helps. I will be puzzling together Damp Pro here beginning next week.

Alberto


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

On that satelite or the nave antenna, the best place to put that is in the dash just in front of your gauges. When you're taking the other panels off to get access to the head unit area, you look and that trim for the gauges has, just going off memory, two screws maybe three in front. Remove those, pull the trim towards the steering wheel and it comes off. Then there's a spot, if you're looking at the guages, to the right of them that's kind of flat. That's where I have my sirius antenna, and when I had my AVIC-D3 I had my nav. antenna there as well. I've had ZERO problems for the most part. If any problems it's when I go under an over pass, but not all of them, or when you're in a parking garage or something like that. 

I have a sunroof in my EX sedan as well. I want to deaden the roof as well but have been kinda intimidated to do it. Don't really know how to get the head liner off, etc. Also was worried about effecting the sunroof mech. I might do it now that you posted some really good pics. 

Nice buld so far! I'm subscribing for sure!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Aha!! Excellent!! Thanks for that pic. 

Yep that shows the antenna connections up top, confirming the lines that are antenna and below the defrost connection. Looks like possibly, a ghetto fix might be for me to just pop that one panel off and temporarily disconnect the defrost as it's never or rarely if ever used just in winter. That'll confirm the theory about the grounding if all the sudden the reception noise is eliminated.



Albikes said:


> Race header! I want one! Don't you? I don't think the header would make more noise, but no cat and a coffee can exhaust would be VERY loud. I'm thinking about new Hondata Flash Pro, I/H/stoc exhaust. I little more mid-range torque, lower iVTEC, and fix the rev hang are my goals.


Heck yeah... Though at that expense I'd really have to consider a 5-door WRX and be done with it.  Hondata reflash with intake/exhaust upgrades is a cool thing... I would LOVE to lower that Vtec point.. 6500 kinda makes it useless I think.. If the other mods can make use of vtec in that 4500-5500 range, that'd put the power down in real-world driving range.. And allowing control based on how happy your foot is on the throttle, is nice control. Completely different topic though.. sorry!


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Progressing on the passenger floor/firewall/wheel well. Two layers of SS DP as far up as I could reach. Can you actually pay someone to do a job like this? Well, not enough in my bank account, so I'll do it myself. Makes sense for this forum, right?

Alberto


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I've been working on the finishing the floor/firewall areas and am mostly done with that. Had to start the front doors as next week the car goes in to Kustom Kar in Santa Rosa for enclosures and mounts for the midbass/mids in the doors and tweets in the sail(spinaker?)window area.

For a change of pace, today I had to get this year's first lavender harvest done. Check it out. Will give some car pic updates in a few days.

Alberto


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

How's your Civ' going?  Awe!!! I thought it was going to be an all diy install there. You're takin' it to a SHOP!?!?! Blasphemy!


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

I REALLY wish I could have done the door mounts myself, but it's not my expertise, nor do I have the tools to make it right. Plus, the $$$ savings would've been nice too. Anyway, it will turn out great. 

The system has evolved as I've chosen the W505 HU. I found to run my 3-way system, and sub, with control at the HU for x-over, time delay, vol, and sub phase the IMPRINT would not be enough. It has gone back to the seller. I was lucky to pick up a H701 processor from Mikey7182, which will give all eight channels of control and eliminate the need for the DQS. Also, I bought a JL 300/2 for the midbass woofers, to match my 300/4 for the mids and tweets, with a 500/1 for the sub(s). 

I get my car back on Sat to finish the sound deadening, then begin equip install. Wow! I'll need a vacation after all this! That's exactly what all the urgency has been for so as to have my car ready for a roadtrip to Laguna MotoGP, then Tahoe for bike(pedal) riding.

I'll get some pics up next week. Thanks for your interest.

Alberto


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Alberto,

Who'd u have do your door mounts in Nor cal?


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

It's Kustom Kar in Santa Rosa. If in San Rafael area, I once used Rolling Thunder on my E34 M5 for a Sony/Zapco/MB Quart system. I know better now to do, as much as I can, myself.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*Update Time*

I got the car back last week from the installer. Here's some pics of the door and A-pillar mounts they made for my DLS Iridiums 6.3's. I think it turned out nice. When I get into the doors to finish deadening and LLP, I'll show the aperiodic enclosures they fabricated for the mid-bass. Also, over the weekend, I built an amp rack at my friends cabinet shop. And a week ago picked up a sub enclosure from scooter99, thanks Scott. 

Other than a little fiddling around, I'm taking two weeks off to travel. Work at work, and work at home has all added up. Time to take a break. I'll post up more when I'm back.

Thanks for the interest.

Alberto


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Looking good! I am still fiddling with my front stage, but I like what you have done with the mids... might have to go three way now.


----------



## Albikes (Apr 20, 2009)

*Hard at work while on vacation...*

One last day of work on the car before back to regular work. Here's what I've got done so far. 

SS DP and LLP done in the cabin. Carpet back in. Headliner goes in tomorrow. Then I can start the wiring. Lastly, I'll get the driver's seat back in around 7pm so I can drive to work on Weds. Here's some pics.

Alberto


----------

